
Headspace vs. Calm: The battle of two meditation companies - perseusprime11
https://www.wsj.com/articles/headspace-vs-calm-the-meditation-battle-thats-anything-but-zen-11544889606
======
Finnucane
The student asked, Does an app have Buddha-nature?

